# Script Coverage Geared towards Film School



## Kira (Sep 12, 2019)

Hey everyone!

I hope that my posts (and inbox) have been helpful over the years. If you are looking for someone to read your scripts and essays as you prepare for the application season, please check out my new biz *Film School Edge* (no affiliation with this website). We cover feature scripts, one hour / half hour pilots, short scripts, and essay / resume / series bible.

There are different price points depending on how in-depth you'd like the coverage and notes to be, but overall it is a fraction of the cost of other services. Our basic "look over" coverage is $45 for a feature film script and $20 for a half hour television pilot, etc.

ALL with an eye for that coveted admission into film school – what we’ve witnessed throughout our two dozen workshops while at UCLA and conversations with the professors that make up the admissions committee.

If you are interested, *please check out our website* and don't hesitate to fill out the form - no obligation at all! I know how hard it is when starting out to find good readers -- friends and family don't always give the most helpful notes and it can be weird asking strangers on the internet. I hope to fill that gap, even just a little bit with the application season coming up.

Please delete if not allowed!


----------



## Chris W (Sep 12, 2019)

Kira said:


> I hope that my posts (and inbox) have been helpful over the years. If you are looking for someone to read your scripts and essays as you prepare for the application season, please check out my new biz *Film School Edge* (no affiliation with this website). We cover feature scripts, one hour / half hour pilots, short scripts, and


Kira's awesome and has been (and still is) a very active member of the site and is extremely helpful. She recently finished UCLA's MFA Screenwriting program and has an AMA up if you have any questions.






						2nd year MFA Screenwriter @UCLA - AMA!!
					

Hey everyone.  I'm Kira - a second year screenwriter at UCLA (woah, just like the title says!). I was active on these forums when I applied back in 2017 and a bit throughout 2018. If you have any questions about UCLA, screenwriting, LA, etc... ask me here :)  Edit: Also! If you are in town /...



					www.filmschool.org
				




If you want someone to review your script she'd be a great person to do it.


----------



## zjhzhytx (Oct 17, 2019)

Kira said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I hope that my posts (and inbox) have been helpful over the years. If you are looking for someone to read your scripts and essays as you prepare for the application season, please check out my new biz *Film School Edge* (no affiliation with this website). We cover feature scripts, one hour / half hour pilots, short scripts, and essay / resume / series bible.
> 
> ...


Hi Kira,

I sent a message on your website but haven't heard anything back for couple of days. Not sure fi you are still doing this? 

Thank you!


----------



## Kira (Oct 20, 2019)

zjhzhytx said:


> Hi Kira,
> 
> I sent a message on your website but haven't heard anything back for couple of days. Not sure fi you are still doing this?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi! Yes, thank you so much for your message. My partner will be reaching out shortly, thank you!


----------



## zjhzhytx (Oct 21, 2019)

Kira said:


> Hi! Yes, thank you so much for your message. My partner will be reaching out shortly, thank you!


OK Great! My name's Tony He, Just in case you don't know which one I am  I believe I left my email address as zjhzhytx@gmail.com


----------



## Kira (Nov 3, 2019)

We are thrilled by everyone's interest and passion! So many people have reached out - and beyond screenwriting too. Please note that, while I love you guys and want to help, we have a* 7-10 day* turn around time. My partner and I are both working, professional writers. We cannot always give notes on your script that is due in 2/3/4 days, as much as we'd like to. At this point in the year, we may not be the best choice for early November deadlines. Just something to keep in mind. Thanks everyone!


----------



## amichan (Oct 10, 2020)

Hi @Kira ! I know this is like a year later, but just wondering if your Film School Edge service is still active? I sent a message around last week!


----------

